# 335D Chip Tune Questions-See Graph



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to the Burger MotoSports website and was looking at the graphs that compare stock power with power after a chip at different setting. 
Is it me or does the power seem to be mostly availabe after 50mph or is the graph misleading? Has anyone had any issues with these chips. I really want one. 







.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

That is a dyno graph done in presumably 4th gear. 
It is not very helpful as it shows MPH instead of RPM, and it also doesn't show Torque figures.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Shows an HP increase of almost 60hp over stock 245hp. That is an incredible 24.5% increase in power, if true.:dunno:

Where's Stugout or Ronin when you need him?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think Ronin is trying to get his car dyno, to get tq numbers with tune and without.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just replied in another thread on feeling of power with these. I did not feel much at all at lower speeds but punching it on the freeway seemed like a big difference. I think my opinion about low speeds is more because I do not drive my car hard much at all so not really used to stock performance. Also the car I was in was not at the 100% setting, looking at the graph I would guess it was 20-40hp higher than stock.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

You need to take the chip out and drive the car hard for a few days and then intall the chip to see if u feel much of a difference. Unless u want a tune for MPG's I don't think you'll gain much at all from a chip. These chips are for crazies like myself who want to drive the car hard.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I'd think driving my car stone stock then sitting into a car with the chip would make me feel a difference. I just did not except on the freeway but am more than willing to admit it probably is due to the lack of me not driving my car hard much at all. Just going off my other modified car experiences, feeling a 20-40hp change via one's butt o meter is not always happening anyway, more so when in the 20hp setting.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

According to that graph it looks like the power kicks in at speeds over 50 MPH. I don't know how to really interpert that graph but that is what I'm seeing.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not know either but some of the people that have these describe feeling the difference from the get go. Probably part mental and part actual, both in regards to my impression and theirs.


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know about less than 100% because I turned it up on day one. It's a BIG difference all through the rpm range. I measured a reduction of almost 2 seconds from 20-70 with a Innovate OT-2. I really don't think it would be wise to turn up the wick too much farther because of the limitations of the tranny. 

You can't go by the OBC, in regards to mileage because the ECU is "tricked" by the JBD. I'm getting around 22 mpg.

I think the ESS is for the euro cars only.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am pretty sure Ronin said he'd be testing out the ESS flash, so they must be working on some sort of US spec one and I think some sort of issue there has been the holdup on doing dyno runs with it and a couple other options.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

22mpg is pretty dismall for a 335D. I drive fairly aggressive and I'm averaging 27 in town.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

traderfjp said:


> 22mpg is pretty dismall for a 335D. I drive fairly aggressive and I'm averaging 27 in town.


I am lucky if I get 27 and I am calculating via "pen and paper". My car has always been that way, I think maybe once I got 30 but I have a few tanks under 27. Perhaps 27 is the average of all tanks, I'd have to check to be sure. I drive it pretty nicely too, just how it works out for me and my commute and the car.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

How close is the computer to your own calculations?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

traderfjp said:


> How close is the computer to your own calculations?


It is very close, but been awhile since I had to fillup so can't remember exactly. I think it is within tenths of a difference. I remember thinking the first couple of times how amazing it was that it was so close to the "pen and paper" method.


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

traderfjp said:


> 22mpg is pretty dismall for a 335D. I drive fairly aggressive and I'm averaging 27 in town.


 Well, you can't make more power without using more fuel. On the freeway cruising I still can get 40 or better.


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I am pretty sure Ronin said he'd be testing out the ESS flash, so they must be working on some sort of US spec one and I think some sort of issue there has been the holdup on doing dyno runs with it and a couple other options.


 Evolve also said they were going to have a NA version of their "Switch" but I haven't heard anything since last winter.


----------



## TForan (Sep 1, 2010)

Checked my mileage today and I'm back up to 27.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I've run through 2 tanks with the JBD (100%). I'm having fun, but not going absolutely crazy. Got 27 mpg on first tank and 28.5 on the second (this one had a few stretches of interstate driving, maybe 100 miles total). The OBC was about 1 mpg high on both tanks.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

TX: Looks like your MPG's aren't effected but you said you didn't drive it hard so I wouldn't expect a big hit anyway.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry about the delay in response.

Yes, that's my car dyno up top, and that is a 4th gear pull for each of the runs.

While I wouldn't say there's a lack of power under 50MPH, I'd say that it could probably be better. However, as already stated, there is a staggering difference between stock and JBD, of that you can be sure.

Sadly, I was unable to dyno this past Saturday, but I've got a tentative schedule for next Saturday (09/11), where not only will JBD get tested, but another tune will, too.

FYI, OBC will be incorrect on your mileage for a while, so just do math the old fashioned way.

Also, if I don't respond in a day or two to a thread, PM me and point it out. I'm always happy to relay my experiences and whatever info/knowledge I might have, but I'm not always able to pay attention to the forums. A PM lets me know someone's interested in what I have to say.


----------

